# Mass Effect 3 Grafikproblem



## PizzaPasta2010 (14. März 2012)

Mein Mass Effect 3 weißt Probleme bei der Visualisierung der Schatten auf. Ich habe schon die Grafikeinstellungen auf Max und min eingestellt(masseffect3config.exe), aber nichts hat geholfen.Wie ihr auf dem unteren Screenshot erkennen könnt, fehlen auf dem Boden die Fraben, und es entsteht eine dreckige grau-braune leere Farbe.

Mein System:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz

Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series

Sollten noch Informationen angefordert werden, fragt einfach.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (14. März 2012)

Hier ist der Screenshot:


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (14. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich habe leider Probleme Screenshots hochzuladen


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Hast du denn einen Vergleichsscreenshot, der zeigt, dass es an der Stelle eigentlich eine andere Farbe sein sollte? Für mich sieht das aus wie ein normaler Metallboden in einem Raumschiff oder so... ^^

SInd denn alle Treiber aktuell? Welche AMD 4800er hast Du denn? 4850, 4870... ?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (15. März 2012)

Ati radeon hd 4870
Hier ist nochmal ein Screenshot. Schau auf das Rad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

SIND denn alle Treiber aktuell? Wäre auch denkbar, dass die schon rel. alte Karten etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt werden... vlt auch mal mit den Grafikeinstellungen rumprobieren, was Effekte usw. angeht.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (15. März 2012)

alle treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand und habe alle Einstellungen ausprobiert. wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?
brauchst einfach nur zu einem schattigen platz zu gehen


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (16. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2012)

Also, ich hab das Spiel selber nicht. Aber mehr als Grafiktreiber und -einstellungen testen kannst Du da dann auch nicht machen, und vlt. hoffen, dass es ein bekanntes Problem ist, was bald gepatcht wird.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (16. März 2012)

naja die Person, die das Spiel besitzt und dieses Thema liest bitte ich darum einen vergleichssreenshot von der Multiplayermap Reaktor zu machen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (16. März 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie man dieAMD Catalyst Application Profiles zum Catalyst control center hinzufügt.
Ich habe die application profiles runtergeladen, und installiert, aber beim contol center unter anwendungsprofile kann ich nichts finden.
Weiß jemand wie man die profile richtig einsetzt?

Hier ist der Link zu amd.com http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2012)

Die Profile sind nur für Crossfire, damit kannst du nix anfangen. Oder hast du ZWEI 4870?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (16. März 2012)

nur eine


----------



## SWEEZ22 (18. März 2012)

@PizzaPasta2010
ich habe genau das gleiche problem
hab auch schon lle grafikoptionen ausprobiert
hat denn keiner eine lösung


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (19. März 2012)

Was für ein System hast du denn ?


----------



## BuffaloBilI (22. März 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem.

AMD Athlon (tm) II X2 250u Processor (2 CPUs), 1,6 GHz
Grafikarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4530

Treiber auf neuestem Stand.

Liegt vllt an der Grafikarte...

Aber die Demo hatte dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (22. März 2012)

Hat echt keiner eine Idee?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (23. März 2012)

Ja könnte nicht eine Person, die das Problem nicht hat, bitte einen Systembericht schicken und eventuell ein Screenshot machen ?


----------



## BuffaloBilI (25. März 2012)

Push. Irgendwann wird schon jemand was wissen.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (31. März 2012)

Verdammt, es muss doch jemand irgendeine Idee haben. Ich hab die Grafikkarten-Treiber mehrmals neu installiert, mit allen möglichen Grafikeinstellungen rumhantiert und trotzdem keine Besserung erhalten.

Mir geht das mitlerweile richtig auf den Sack. Kann denn echt keiner helfen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. März 2012)

Ich kann dir auch nicht merh raten, als deine kompletten Treiber zu aktualisieren...ansonsten musst du warten bis das Problem durc heinen Patch gelöst wird.

Treten ähnliche Probleme auch be ianderen Spielen auf?

Achja hast du wirklich nur eine 4870 oder die 4870 X2 (eine Karte, zwei GPUs)?


----------



## BuffaloBilI (31. März 2012)

Nein, bei anderen Spielen hatte ich das Problem nicht.
ME1 und 2 sehen beide völlig normal aus.

Und die ME3-Demo war auch kein Problem.

Das Spiel habe ich auch schon neu installiert.


----------

